# NW England anyone?



## RedDevilUK (Apr 13, 2007)

anyone from the NW of England?

me and a friend would be interested in a days shooting if anyones interested?


----------



## CraigDouglas (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm in north yorkshire so not far away really, what did you have in mind?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll be in the UK in late August - early Sept, so I'm open to suggestions. I live in Thornton-Cleveleys when not in Riyadh


----------



## darich (Jul 17, 2007)

I live south of Glasgow so an hour or so down the M74 takes me to Carlisle. Depends where and when the meet up is...i could be interested.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 7, 2007)

Are there still possibilities on this one at all? I could reach Carlisle easily enough, but it would be a hell of a trek for RedDevil I reckon. Hadrians Wall is that way though, which suits me as a bit of a Roman history afficianado.


----------

